# Pregnant American Killed on Puerto Rico Vacation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP

Feb. 4: Forensic personnel remove the body of Sara Kuszak, who lived in Savannah

*SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico - A pregnant American tourist was killed Wednesday after she was abducted during a morning jog. Stuffed into the trunk of a car, she made a desperate call for help. About an hour later, she was found dead with her throat slashed.*

Based on Sara Kuszak's description of her kidnapper's car, police arrested a local man whose clothing was covered with blood. He was not immediately charged.
"He saw the woman and kidnapped her," said Lt. Angel Ocasio. "He didn't take anything. He stole her life."
The man was located because the FBI picked up a signal from the victim's cell phone, which he was carrying, investigating officer Arsenio Rodriguez said. Kuszak's fiance had called the FBI, but the department turned the case over to local police.
The suspect told police that he was covered with blood because his brother owns horses and one of them had been cut, Rodriguez said.
Kuszak, who moved to Savannah, Georgia, from San Francisco about five years ago, arrived Tuesday night in Puerto Rico, where she met up with her fiance and several friends.
"She was looking forward to the rest of her life with her fiance and her unborn baby," her friend Matt Daniel said in a phone interview from Georgia. "I'm just devastated. I don't know who would do something like that."
Kuszak, who worked on sailboats and part-time in real-estate and catering, was five months pregnant, friends said.
She and her fiance, Cheshire McIntosh, met several years ago on a South Pacific island where she was vacationing and he was sailing a yacht, said another friend in Georgia, John Everette.
"That's how two young, attractive people met," he said. "She dropped her life in San Francisco ... to be with Cheshire and live this free life of sailing on the seas. She was a rolling stone."
Kuszak apparently was going to visit some friends whose yacht was at a marina in Fajardo, in eastern Puerto Rico, marina spokeswoman Frances Rios said. After she was kidnapped, Kuszak called a marina employee on her cell phone from the trunk of the car, Ocasio said. The employee then called 911.
It was unclear why Kuszak did not call 911 directly, but she may not have known that the same emergency number used on the mainland is also used on this U.S. Caribbean territory.
Police would not release a transcript of the employee's 911 call because the case is under investigation.
About an hour after receiving the call, police found Kuszak's partially clothed body in a field.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,488266,00.html


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Holy Crap. Just got back from a cruise in which we stopped in San Juan. Lets just say my guard was up the whole time we were there, not the safest place to be at night. Hopefully the scumbag is punished and she can rest in peace.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

How awful.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I wouldn't go on a cruise. The Norovirus, plus iffyness of not being able to legally carry a firearm in a foreign country is very scary. Plus why would you want to go to a country on vacation where you need a firearm because of the risk of high crime?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Why would you want to go on a cruise to Puerto Rico, take a trip to the Bronx instead.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> I wouldn't go on a cruise. The Norovirus, plus iffyness of not being able to legally carry a firearm in a foreign country is very scary.


Thanks for giving me the ambition to look that one up. Puerto Rico is subject to all federal law, to include H.R. 218.


> *The law says I am exempt from the laws of any State or any political subdivision thereof. Does this mean the law is not effective in Washington, D.C., Puerto Rico, or other U.S. territories?*
> No, the law applies in these places as well. The term "State" is defined in Chapter 44 of Title 18, which is the portion of the U.S. Code that the Law Enforcement Officers' Safety Act amends, and the one that applies when interpreting this Act. Section 921, Chapter 44 of Title 18 reads: The term "State" includes the District of Columbia, the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico, and the possessions of the United States (not including the Canal Zone).
> http://www.grandlodgefop.org/legislative/issues/hr218/hr218faq.pdf​




j809 said:


> Why would you want to go on a cruise to Puerto Rico, take a trip to the Bronx instead.



The Caribbean just doesn't have the same smell as the East River....Right Koz?​


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

We were only there for 5 hours. Stayed close to the boat, ate dinner, and got the hell out of there. The other 2 ports of call (St. Thomas and St. Maarten) were awesome. Although I've never been asked to buy weed more times in my life than I was in St. Maarten.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

"American Tourist Killed in Puerto Rico"......uhh.....isn't Puerto Rico part of America?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Mikey682 said:


> "American Tourist Killed in Puerto Rico"......uhh.....isn't Puerto Rico part of America?


I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mikey682 said:


> "American Tourist Killed in Puerto Rico"......uhh.....isn't Puerto Rico part of America?


Under treaty but it is not a state yet but it may be soon with
Obama in power.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> The Caribbean just doesn't have the same smell as the East River....Right Koz?


I tell ya Obes, four hours in that chop and I'm a full inch taller, giddyup!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

j809 said:


> Why would you want to go on a cruise to Puerto Rico, take a trip to the Bronx instead.


The area where the cruise ships dock is shady. However, I spent a week at the "Paridisus" resort on Cocoa Beach. That area is about an hour away from the docking area in San Juan and near the big rainforest and mountains. It is directly on the ocean as well. Just like anywhere in the Carribean you should watch your back when not on a resort etc. I trust Puerto Rico a lot more than Mexico, that's for sure...........


----------

